# Question for all you Brute Riders out there!!!



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

If there was a Custom True Dual Exhaust System available for the Brute Force would you buy it???


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

had a looney tunes Duel Exhaust System on my YFZ 450 it was sweet Duel flames out the back


----------



## JLC_Performance (May 28, 2009)

sure since i am going to be making the head pipes sure ill be the first or second to run it. We will post pics when we get them rdy. And I get my brute painted white haha..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It would be a money issue for me... but If I had the $ then yes probably so.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Depends on the power gain. Wouldn't be worth the effort or money for just sound. But 5-10 hp would be great.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would def consider it


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Alot of factors in play for me power, sound, and cost.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i would if the power that u gaind from them was worth the money and they would halft to sound good tp but i wouldnt jus for the looks.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think you'd get any more power out of dulles vs single muffler in fact you'd lose it if you don't have a *X* or *H* pipe set up for scavenging effect. And if you did. I'm not sure you'd get enuf HP to compensate for the wait of the second muffler.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, that's where I think looney tuned missed the boat. An X pipe would have been killer and I don't want to even imagine the sound. If our machines made 800hp it would be different for the tunabiliy where a little gain here or there could be measured. It would take a sho nuff bad boy to make me ditch my Muzzy.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

if the price wasn't crazy expensive and they exited on each side instead of both on one side like the renny has then yes would more likely to get it. i'm not real crazy on the looks of both pipes on top of each other..

any thoughts on which way ya'll are looking into?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I would love to have a true duel if it was available.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> Yep, that's where I think looney tuned missed the boat. An X pipe would have been killer and I don't want to even imagine the sound. If our machines made 800hp it would be different for the tunabiliy where a little gain here or there could be measured. It would take a sho nuff bad boy to make me ditch my Muzzy.


See that is me Masher...for the money they would ask for the dual...would it really be worth the cost? Not sure if I think the money/power would be worth it. I think for the money to power ratio...the Full Big Gun or Muzzy would be just as good...I don't think you could get enough extra power to justify the cost of it.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i know on motorcycles we go from 4-2-2 to 4-2-1 or 4-1 for more power. not really sure if the dual would give more power or not. im not an expert on atv exhaust or anything. but thats mostly drag racing so i dunno.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

OK so maby I'm missin the boat. but on a 2 stroke most guys I know opt for the FMF twin banchee's etc. is this apples and oranges or what? I have a Trinity stage 4 in the garage that I have not put on cause it's so dang loud. might sell it for the right price.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A friend of mine has dual exhaust on his. To say the least, it was VERY expensive to do. Just the exhaust tips alone were over $1,000. I know that I can't afford that. In his defense, I do have to say......it sounds mean and looks very clean. I don't know how much if any HP gain he got out of this. There was no "x" or "h" design used in his exhaust pipes.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i wouldnt buy a true dual exhaust, just for the simple fact it is more stuff to worry about repacking, leakage


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Depends on price, power, looks, and power gains. I love the looney tuned presidential, i think that's it. I wish they could be offset a little, like the 650SRA. Not the 800's. I doubt you can get them on each side easily. Gas tank.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

The only way I'd be interested in one of these is if they were on each side and made more HP then one. It would be difficult I'd imagine to make these for a brute without the price tag scaring you. It would be more re-packing though, gotta pay to play.Lol


----------

